# 31x10.5x15 Tires on 2001



## tgullo1983 (Feb 9, 2009)

Does anyone run 31x10.5x15 on a 2001 pathfinder? I have these tires from my last truck and want to know if they will fit with no rubbing and without lifting it or cutting fenders? If anyone has this or something real close let me know how it went and post any pics of your pathy.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

I believe there are issues with 15" rims clearing the brakes.

If you just have the tires, well they won't fit on a stock 16"SE or 17"LE rim anyway.


----------



## tgullo1983 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the tires but the rims were on an explorer (different bolt pattern) and that didnt have any issues with the brakes? what about that size tire tho


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

I believe the equivalent metric to 31x10.5x15 is 245/70r15. Max on the 01-05 is about 255/70/16 without rubbing anything.

Regardless 15" tires aren't fitting on 16" rims. and if the rims from your Exploder have a different bolt pattern, they aren't fitting either. But hell, put the truck up on a jack, pull a stock wheel off, and put your rim and tire on and test fit it yourself.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

I tested out the rims from my 97 (15x7 with 31x10.50) on my 2001 and the inside of the wheel rubbed on the caliper...I have heard aftermarket rims sometimes have better fitment, I have not experienced this though...


----------



## 90seven (Oct 10, 2008)

that's what I'm running on my 97. It's not a 01 but it's still an R50. I needed a little trimming for the small amount of rubbing.


----------



## tgullo1983 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know the rims wont fit because of the bolt pattern thats a given, Im talking about taking those tires off the rims and getting some aftermarket 15" rims with a nissan bolt pattern, Would the 31's rub then?


----------



## 90seven (Oct 10, 2008)

There is rubbing issues if you go with 31s without a lift. With a stock offset of 20 and stock backspacing of 4 you're get minor rubbing at full lock. I went with a stock offset and backspacing of 3.75 and was experiencing rub issues whenever I turned my wheel. Not much of a problem, its just annoying and embarrasing when backing out of parking spaces with tons of people searching for the noise.
IMO, get the 31s and just trim around the rubbing areas. It's not a hard job.
Here's a pic of 31s on 15s on my '97 without a lift. I'll get pics of the parts I had to trim, later on. Hope this helps.








BTW, do 15" Rims fit around your brakes?


----------



## tgullo1983 (Feb 9, 2009)

Id rather not cut the bumpers or trim anything out, I was just trying to avoid buying different tires because they are expensive. Maybe Ill just go with the stock size in the tires I have the Bf goodrich all terrains. You cant beat those tires in the snow nothing else compares. Thanks for the help


----------



## tgullo1983 (Feb 9, 2009)

what about the 255/70/16 any clearance or rubbing issues with this size on a 2001 pathfinder?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, my 96 has that size tire on the stock wheels and i've never rubbed. In my experiance they should work just fine.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

tgullo1983 said:


> what about the 255/70/16 any clearance or rubbing issues with this size on a 2001 pathfinder?


my SE has 255/75R16 with room for a little more


----------



## tgullo1983 (Feb 9, 2009)

anybody know what the lug and bolt pattern is for the 01 pathfinder, I might order rims with the tires


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

6x5.5...I think its a 3" center bore, if you buy them from a shop they should know


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

6x5.5 is corect. in metric system, 6x14cm and 98/7 are dimensions. center hole in wheel is 98 mm. 7 is the distance between two lugs.

can someone tell me about the stock offset? i am planning to use flanges on my wheels.


----------



## 90seven (Oct 10, 2008)

Stock offset is 20.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

i found a new wheel set, 8.5 inch wide and offset value is -5 ET. my tires are 265/70/15.

what do you think? better idea than getting spacers.

I measured the shortest distance when tire is close to fender walls, it is around 35mm. so if ET is -5 and stock offset is ET 20. this makes 25 mm differece and i am safe. 

can someone confirm?


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

31x10.5x15 is the same tire size as 265/70/16 or 265/65/17. This is a +1 tire size for the R50. these tires will fit with no rub on the 1996 to 1999.5 years, not sure about the 2000-2004s but with the right rims they should fit just fine. The problem with running the 31x10.5x15's is finding aftermarket rims to mount them on. Most tire shops will tell you if the 15s will work. There are also some online places that will allow you to search by vehicle and tell you what rims will fit. Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels Summit Racing - High Performance Car and Truck Parts | 800-230-3030
I am currently running 17" rims on my 1998 pathfinder with 265/65/17s. I run the 15" 31x10.5x15s through the winter.


----------



## Pathfinder_boy (Aug 1, 2021)

Does anyone know what size tires I can fit on my 2" lifted nissan pathfinder? I'm buying 16x7 inch wheels (stock spec) with a 0 offset and I'm going to be doing A LOT of fender/ bumper trimming and cutting so I'm wondering what size I can fit


----------

